# HELP! Eating pee pads!!!



## marleysmom (Apr 16, 2008)

My boyfriend's Morkie has an issue...eating pee pads! When he is left alone he will pull all the pads out of his pen and tear them up. We don't know what to do to prevent this and are hoping for some ideas. I'm concerned it could hurt him if he is actually eating the pad. I was thinking maybe adhering the pad to the floor with some tape for now. Maybe if he can't get the pad up he will forget how much fun this is after awhile. Thank you for any suggestions!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

How about a pee pad holder tray. Or crate the dog instead.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Casanova loves to shred paper too. Maybe your BF can hide tiny treats wrapped in paper towel (tied with double knots). This will alleviate boredom and let him shred to get to the treasure. Casanova loves this game. He can smell which treats are in what paper towels and shred in order from jerky to kibble.


----------



## sofiesmama (Oct 7, 2008)

I have a Ugodog so Samson cannot get to the wee wee pad. It is held down by two grates which provide the added benefit of no pee paw prints around the house.

http://www.ugodog.net/


----------



## Angel and Armani (Apr 21, 2009)

I had the same problem with Angel and Armani. I also thought about taping the pads to the floor, but that would not have worked for my two, as they just tear into the middle of the pad anyway. In desperation, I purchased the Ugodog, thinking this was the answer to all of my problems. And it was, until my two oh-so-clever puppies figured out how to pull the plastic grates out of the tray. Once again fluffy shredded cotton balls decorated their play-pen. So now I still use the Ugodog, but I don't put a pee pad under the grates. This necessitates a little more cleanup on my part, but at least they are no longer lunching on shredded cotton. Good luck!


----------



## Timmy (Jun 10, 2009)

Timmy used to do the same thing... He stopped eating the wee wee pads when we bought: Bitter apple spray. It was the best!! He stopped biting the pads. We also got him a wee wee pad holder and that also helped. 

Best of luck! Let me know if it worked!


----------

